# LGB MTS-DCC compatibility



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

When one gets an LGB loco that has their "Multi-Train System" installed, will it work with all DCC systems (e.g., NCE)? Or is it their proprietary & incompatible LGB-only thing?

The reason I ask is that the instructions don't mention DCC, but sure look like they're talking about it (setting cv values). Here's that manual (thanks Keith / Cougar for pointing it out). See pp 10-15.

http://www.champex-linden.de/download_lgb_bedienungsanleitungen/22771_092002.pdf

[edit]

I've seen several threads that seem to say maybe or maybe not, depending on the version of LGB MTS, and what other system you're using. But, here's a thread where a gentleman (thanks Nick!) says the decoders work ok on his NCE system:

https://www.gscalecentral.net/digital-(dcc)/newcomer-to-dcc-info-required/


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

In general, the LGB onboard decoders are DCC compliant. Some of the older ones can't use parallel inputs and so they require a serial output that not all systems can generate for triggering functions. LGB, Massoth, Zimo, ESU, Lenz and possibly others European systems can, but I'm not sure if NCE can, that's something you'll have to check. This only applies to triggering functions--they should all be driveable on any system. The one in your Porter is new enough that it will handle parallel input so no worries there. One other limitation is that most are limited to 14 or 28 speed steps--only the more recent ones can handle 128. 
As far as programming, you will need to use a programming track.

Good luck...should work fine!

Keith


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Just remember that LGB MTS was 14 speed steps when shipped.
Marklin is shippping some at 28 speed steps.

I mention this as the newer 28 steps is creating issues with the old MTS I people as they can not change the speed steps with the mouse!!

And I had one loco that did not run on DC as advertised as the DC capability was turned off and set to 28 steps. Appeared to be a dead engine until I looked at CV29.

So, CV29 should be 4 for all MTS/Analog systems unless a navigator is in use on the MTS III system.


----------

